# Lenovo Z50-75 laptop won't boot up to login screen.



## Formatted (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi! So I've had my laptop for about a year I'd say and this is the first time this has happened and I've been trying to use my laptop, but the thing is it does the loading circle, then takes about 3-5 minutes to load the blue windows has run into an error screen. Stop Code: Unmountable Boot Volume. Then restarts on it's own to launch an automatic repair. It says "Preparing Automatic Repair" but moments later it loads to a black screen. Nothing I am able to do on the black screen. There's a NOVO button I learned recently but I have no clue what it does for my problem, or what to use it for. If none if the solutions work I'll go to a computer repair place to see if they can fix the issue, any and all help is welcome, thank you in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The NOVO button resets your computer to Factory Defaults. This is the next thing you can try. You may loose any saved files, but at least your computer will work. Shut down the computer and start the computer with the NOVO button, not the power button. 
If this fails, then your HDD has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Step 1
Turn off the computer and press the Novo button, located to the left of the power button on the front of the PC.

Step 2
Select "Lenovo OneKey Recovery System" using the directional keys and then press "Enter" to boot into the recovery environment.

Step 3
Click "OneKey Recovery," select "Restore From Initial Backup" and then click "Next."

Step 4
Click "Start" and choose "Yes" at each prompt to reset the Lenovo IdeaPad to its factory default condition.


----------



## Formatted (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't see the OneKey recovery, unless it's system recovery, that seems to load the computer the same way as pressing the power button though I assume once it loads it should show the recovery system menu but it's still a black screen and the error screen.


----------



## Formatted (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's the image of the NOVO menu


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

1) Go into "BIOS setup". Load optimized or default settings>confirm & save/exit. 

2) Go into "BIOS setup". Check to see if UEFI security boot is chosen. If not, choose it. confirm & save/exit. Next, try "Legacy" boot, confirm, save & exit.

3) If you're fortunate enough to have an OS (bootable) of Win 10, boot to that media>choose: repair>advanced>command prompt. Run: chkdsk /x /f C:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If none of the troubleshooting suggestions that have been suggested to you work, then choose *System Recovery* from the *NOVO* button menu.


----------



## Formatted (Aug 18, 2018)

Neither work =/ Just goes straight back to the black blank screen. Getting it repaired this friday. Thanks for the help all! Hope it will work after.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try System Recovery? If that fails, then your HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

